# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  Συζήτηση σχετικά με πιάτα και Feeder για 5.0 GHz

## MAuVE

Γειά σου φίλε Στράτο με τις προσφορές σου.

Πριν από καιρό έλεγα σ' ενα δικτυακό φίλο :

Μην πηγαίνετε στην μπάντα των 5 με την ίδια λογική που πήγαμε σ' αυτή των 2,4, γιατί θα συμβούν και εκεί τα ίδια.

Ενα από τα επιχειρήματα που μου αντέτεινε για να υποστηρίξει ότι δεν θα συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο, ήταν ότι τα feeders του εμπορίου ήταν πολύ ακριβά, η δε δυνατότητα ιδιοκατασκευών σε feeders περιορισμένη σε μικρό, ελεγχόμενο, αριθμό ατόμων.

Πολυ θα ήθελα μετά από την παραπάνω προσφορά ν' άκουγα τι θα είχε να πεί.

----------


## JS

Αυτά είναι νόμιμα στην χώρα μας ;
Με ποιά απόφαση ;
Υποθέτω οτι είναι νόμιμα για να γίνει η εισαγωγή αλλά πότε επετράπη να χρησιμοποιούμε την μπάντα σε εξωτερικούς χώρους και δεν το πήραμε χαμπάρι ;

@Mauve
Δεν του έκοβε πολύ του φίλου σου (μας) ή δεν έχει την απαιτούμενη προονοητικότητα  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

> Υποθέτω οτι είναι νόμιμα για να γίνει η εισαγωγή ...


Σωστά υποθέτεις..  ::  

@ MAuVE
Τουλάχιστον οι 5GHz ξεκινάν με πιάτα και όχι Stelles..  ::

----------


## JS

Παρόλα αυτά να διευκρινίσουμε οτι είναι παράνομη η χρήση τους εκτός σπιτιού ;

----------


## bowie

δλδ το πιάτο των 5 giga ειναι για χρήση έντος σπιτιού??

----------


## nvak

> Πιάτο + Feeder για 5-6GHz [Medium-High Gain: 27 - 30dbi]


Η πράξη έχει δείξει ότι τα 27dbi είναι λίγα για τους 5. Κάνουν μόνο για κοντινές αποστάσεις. Καλό θα ήταν πάντως να γίνουν συγκριτικές δοκιμές (σε όλη την μπάντα) πριν αρχίσουν να διατίθενται. Το πάθημα με τις στέλλες δεν πρέπει να επαναληφθεί.

----------


## sotiris

Για να καταλαβω και εγω ρε παιδια, το προβλημα ειναι τα 27-30dbi (νομιζω οτι αυτο φτιαχνεται με μεγαλυτερο πιατο), ειναι οτι πωλειται κατι απο κανονικο μαγαζι (κατι το οποιο φτιαχνεται και κυκλοφορει underground μεσα στο δικτυο απο οσους θελουν και το κανουν), ή οτι δεν εχει επιτραπει ακομη η χρηση του για εξωτερικους χωρους?

----------


## MAuVE

> Για να καταλαβω και εγω ρε παιδια...


Για να καταλάβεις και εσύ Σωτήρη, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι βαδίζουμε σφαιράτοι να επαναλλάβουμε το χρονικό των 2,4 στους 5.

Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα και το φωνάζω μήνες τώρα, αλλά.....

Κατάλαβες Σωτήρη τώρα ;

----------


## nvak

> Για να καταλαβω και εγω ρε παιδια, το προβλημα ειναι τα 27-30dbi (νομιζω οτι αυτο φτιαχνεται με μεγαλυτερο πιατο), ειναι οτι πωλειται κατι απο κανονικο μαγαζι (κατι το οποιο φτιαχνεται και κυκλοφορει underground μεσα στο δικτυο απο οσους θελουν και το κανουν), ή οτι δεν εχει επιτραπει ακομη η χρηση του για εξωτερικους χωρους?


Το πρόβλημα εκτός απο αυτό που λέει ο Νίκος, είναι ότι πρέπει να βάλουμε εξοπλισμό αφού πρώτα δοκιμαστεί και μετρηθεί.
Η απόφαση της ΓΣ έλεγε ότι για τους 5 θα προχωρήσουμε βάσει κανόνων και προδιαγραφών. Επίσης προβλέπεται και μία ομάδα πιστοποίησης και ελέγχου εξοπλισμού. Ας δώσει ο gadgetakias πρώτα μία κεραία για συγκριτικές δοκιμές, πριν την διαθέσει σε μέλη του AWMN. 
Έχω δοκιμάσει 3 grid και 3 feeder-καντένες με πιάτο. Βρήκα σημαντικές διαφορές. Ας δούμε και το feeder-yagi τι λέει. Αυτό που με κάνει επιφυλακτικό είναι ότι στους 5, είναι ελάχιστες οι υλοποιήσεις με feeder-yagi.

----------


## MAuVE

> Αυτό που με κάνει επιφυλακτικό είναι ότι στους 5, είναι ελάχιστες οι υλοποιήσεις με feeder-yagi.


Δεν είναι yagi-uda.

----------


## enaon

Στα γρήγορα, θα μπορούσαμε :

Να δημιουργηθεί μια απλή ηλεκτρονική φόρμα για κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο. 
Αιτούνται όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να συμμετάσχουν στην ομάδα ελέγχου και πιστοποίησης (λέμε τώρα). Από τους αιτούντες που πληρουν τα λογικά κριτήρια για το καλό του δικτύου που θα αποφασίσει το ΔΣ, με ψηφοφορία αν είναι περισσότεροι από ότι είναι λογικό, δημιουργείται αυτή η ομάδα. Χρόνος ζωής πχ 1 χρόνος, και πάλι από την αρχή.

Θα συζητάνε σε ένα forum στο awmn, ανοικτό προς ανάγνωση μόνο στο ΔΣ. Θα γράφουν στο ανοικτό forum ως ένας χρήστης μόνο, πχ ‘awmn_lab’. Θα μπορούν να κάνουν moderate μηνύματα άλλων χρηστών, μόνο για να βάλουν μερικά εικονίδια. 
Ένα χαμογελάει πχ θα σημαίνει awmn-friedy, ένα κατσαβίδι ότι δοκιμάστηκε, κλπ.

Ώστε μέχρι να δοκιμαστούν, γιατί μερικά πράγματα είναι πλέον αυτονόητα, να ξέρει αυτός που διαβάζει τι γίνετε, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να ξέρει και τα τελευταία χρόνια από τη ζωή αυτού που τα γράφει κιόλας.

----------


## gadgetakias

Καταρχήν θα ήθελα κάποιος από τους mods να μεταφέρουν όλα τα μηνύματα σε νέο θέμα και να αφήσει μόνο το αρχικό μου με ένα link αυτού που θα δημιουργηθεί.

Η συζήτηση που άνοιξε είναι πολύ χρήσιμη, ενώ αυτά που λέει ο Σωτήρης (enaon) για συγκρότηση επιτροπής ελέγχου με βρίσκουν πλήρως σύμφωνο.

Εδώ και πολλούς μήνες έχω δηλώσει ότι είναι στην διάθεση του συλλόγου τόσο τα feeders της Lanpoynt όσο και οι κεραίες της Ferimex προς δοκιμή, προϊόντα που αντιπροσωπεύουμε στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## JS

Τελικά μπορεί να ανακοινώσει κάποιος * υπεύθυνα*  αν στην Ελλάδα επιτρέπεται ή απαγορεύεται η χρησιμοποίηση της μπάντας * σε εξωτερικούς χώρους*  ;
Γιατί ακούω κάτι τρελλά περί πιστοποίησης / μετάβασης κτλ κτλ.
Ο ανυποψίαστος αγοραστής που κυρίως ενδιαφέρει αυτή η αγγελία εξαρτάται απο εμάς να τον ενημερώσουμε. Μην ξεχνάτε οτι τα ποστ σας στο φόρουμ αφορούν περισσότερο σε αυτόν και λιγότερο στους wifάδες.
Φυσικά ο gadgetakias δεν κάνει κάτι παράνομο.-

----------


## nvak

> Τελικά μπορεί να ανακοινώσει κάποιος * υπεύθυνα*  αν στην Ελλάδα επιτρέπεται ή απαγορεύεται η χρησιμοποίηση της μπάντας * σε εξωτερικούς χώρους*  ;
> Γιατί ακούω κάτι τρελλά περί πιστοποίησης / μετάβασης κτλ κτλ.
> Ο ανυποψίαστος αγοραστής που κυρίως ενδιαφέρει αυτή η αγγελία εξαρτάται απο εμάς να τον ενημερώσουμε. Μην ξεχνάτε οτι τα ποστ σας στο φόρουμ αφορούν περισσότερο σε αυτόν και λιγότερο στους wifάδες.
> Φυσικά ο gadgetakias δεν κάνει κάτι παράνομο.-


Από όσο ξέρω δεν επιτρέπεται χωρίς άδεια.
Για αυτό υπάρχει και αυτή η ενότητα περιορισμένης πρόσβασης για τους 5.

Εννοείται ότι και οι σχετικές αγγελίες πρέπει να είναι εδώ και όχι στο ανοικτό φόρουμ.

----------


## JS

> Εννοείται ότι και οι σχετικές αγγελίες * πρέπει να είναι εδώ*  και όχι στο ανοικτό φόρουμ.


Τώρα μιλάς σωστά  ::

----------


## jabarlee

πάντως, στα πλαίσια της συζήτησης περι νομιμότητας:

Γνωρίζω ότι η παραγγελία άλλου εμπόρου του χώρου με κεραίες @ 5GHz σταμάτησε στο τελωνείο.

Θα ήθελα να μάθω, αν γίνεται υπεύθυνα, ποιο είναι το καθεστώς με την εισαγωγή/εμπορία εξοπλισμού 5 GHz για εξωτερικό χώρο. Επιτρέπεται, ή απλά δεν ελέγχεται;

Γιατί στη 2η περίπτωση θα πρέπει να είμαστε όλοι πάρα πολύ προσεκτικοί

----------


## dti

Αν δεν υπήρχε κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα διαδικαστικό (φορτωτικά έγγραφα, τιμολόγια, κλπ.) δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταμάτησε η εισαγωγή επειδή η μπάντα των 5 GHz δεν είναι ανοιχτή επίσημα ακόμη...

Ανεπίσημα είναι γνωστό οτι επιτρέπονται κανονικά τα links στα 5 GHz εφόσον το ΓΕΕΘΑ δώσει σχετική άδεια (οτι δεν ενοχλούνται δηλαδή ραντάρ του στρατού). Έτσι έχει γίνει σε μία τουλάχιστον περίπτωση που γνωρίζω στο Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

Δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κανένα πρόβλημα στην εισαγωγή κεραιών grid στα 5 GHz στο τελωνείο.

----------


## jabarlee

οκ, αν και ο ίδιος είπε ότι δεν πρόκειται να φέρει σχετικά προϊόντα για να μην έχει μπλεξίματα

anyway, θα δούμε

----------


## JS

Άρα σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του Δαμιανού η πώληση των προϊόντων 5GHz θα πρέπει να συνοδεύεται απο κάποιο disclaimer ή κάνω λάθος ;
Να γνωρίζει και ο βλάκας ο αγοραστής που θέλει να κατεβάσει τσόντες απο το ΑΜΔΑ οτι κάνει κάτι παράνομο.

----------


## Acinonyx

Δε σταματάει πιά... Η επέλαση των βαρβάρων έχει αρχίσει...

----------


## sotiris

Αν και ασχετο, καπως, να πω οτι πηρα μηνυμα απο τον gadgetakias και argi, οτι δεν μπορουν να δουν το τι γραφετε σχετικα με το θεμα αυτο (κοινως δεν εχουν προσβαση στην ενοτητα των 5 GHz).

εαν περιμενετε λοιπον καποια απαντηση απο τον Στρατο, απλα δεν θα την δειτε εδω μεσα,τουλαχιστον με τον καθεστως οπως ειναι σημερα.

----------


## nvak

> Αν και ασχετο, καπως, να πω οτι πηρα μηνυμα απο τον gadgetakias και argi, οτι δεν μπορουν να δουν το τι γραφετε σχετικα με το θεμα αυτο (κοινως δεν εχουν προσβαση στην ενοτητα των 5 GHz).


Δώστε τους πρόσβαση. Κανονικά ο gadgetakias εδώ έπρεπε να ενημερώσει για εξοπλισμούς των 5.

----------


## sotiris

> Την προσβαση στις διαφορες ενοτητες την καθοριζει το ΔΣ που δινει εντολες στους admins, εμεις σαν Mods δεν εχουμε τετοια αρμοδιοτητα και δυνατοτητα.


αυτη ηταν η δικια μου απαντηση.

----------


## enaon

> Αν και ασχετο, καπως, να πω οτι πηρα μηνυμα απο τον gadgetakias και argi, οτι δεν μπορουν να δουν το τι γραφετε σχετικα με το θεμα αυτο (κοινως δεν εχουν προσβαση στην ενοτητα των 5 GHz).
> 
> εαν περιμενετε λοιπον καποια απαντηση απο τον Στρατο, απλα δεν θα την δειτε εδω μεσα,τουλαχιστον με τον καθεστως οπως ειναι σημερα
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Την προσβαση στις διαφορες ενοτητες την καθοριζει το ΔΣ που δινει εντολες στους admins, εμεις σαν Mods δεν εχουμε τετοια αρμοδιοτητα και δυνατοτητα.
> 
> ...


Βρείτε ρε παιδιά ένα τρόπο να δρομολογούνται αυτά. Στείλε πχ mail από το [email protected] στο [email protected] με προς ενημέρωση [email protected], επισυνάπτοντας το pm των χρηστών.

----------


## NetTraptor

-----MODED BY ME------DEL PLEASE-------

----------


## dti

> Αν και ασχετο, καπως, να πω οτι πηρα μηνυμα απο τον gadgetakias και argi, οτι δεν μπορουν να δουν το τι γραφετε σχετικα με το θεμα αυτο (κοινως δεν εχουν προσβαση στην ενοτητα των 5 GHz).


Εντελώς συμπτωματικά είχα εγκαίρως ειδοποιήσει...

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=158950

Να δοθεί άμεσα η πρόσβαση σε όσους έχουν στήσει κόμβο.
Σε εμπόρους να *ΜΗ* δοθεί πρόσβαση εφόσον δε συμμετέχουν στο δίκτυο.
Οι έμποροι μπορούν να στέλνουν τις προσφορές τους για εξοπλισμό στα 5 GHz στο Δ.Σ. το οποίο θα τις δημοσιεύει εφόσον κρίνει οτι ο συγκεκριμένος εξοπλισμός ανταποκρίνεται στις προδιαγραφές του awmn για τη συγκεκριμένη μπάντα.

----------


## MerNion

Εχει δωθεί πρόσβαση εδώ και πολλές ώρες και στους 2 (argi, gadgetakia). Προφανώς ή δεν το έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι οτι μπορούν να γράψουν ή δεν έτυχε να μπουν από εκείνη την στιγμή

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> Αν και ασχετο, καπως, να πω οτι πηρα μηνυμα απο τον gadgetakias και argi, οτι δεν μπορουν να δουν το τι γραφετε σχετικα με το θεμα αυτο (κοινως δεν εχουν προσβαση στην ενοτητα των 5 GHz).
> 
> 
> Δώστε τους πρόσβαση. Κανονικά ο gadgetakias εδώ έπρεπε να ενημερώσει για εξοπλισμούς των 5.


Θα παρακαλεσω τον Στρατο σ'οτι αφορα την προσφορα του, ν'αφαιρεσει τις οποιες αναφορες σε 5ghz.
Δεν το ζηταω με pm για να μην θεωρηθει υποπτο το αιτημα μου.
Ο μονος λογος ειναι γιατι μας διαβαζει πολυς κοσμος -σχετικοι και ασχετοι- και οσοι εχουμε βιωσει το φιασκο των 2.4, καταλαβαινουμε οτι μονο αρνητικο ρολο μπορουν να παιξουν τετοια posts για την μπαντα των 5ghz.

Αυτο ισχυει φυσικα για οποιαδηποτε αναφορα περι 5ghz στο public forum.

Επισης αν ο Στρατος δεν εχει ερθει ηδη σε επαφη με καποιο κομβουχο ωστε να γινει δοκιμη των εν λογω πιατων,
πολυ ευχαριστως να διαθεσω αμμεσα ενα link μου για την σχετικη δοκιμη.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## argi

O argi είναι ΟΚ και παρακολουθεί την συζήτηση εδώ και ώρες... Ευχαριστώ για την γρηγορη ανταπόκριση στο σχετικό μου αίτημα...

@rg!

----------


## gadgetakias

Είμαι εκτός Αθηνών το Σαβ/κο και δεν έχω την πρόσβαση που θα ήθελα για να απαντάω.

Αρχικά αφαίρεσα από την αγγελία, το μέρος με προϊόντα των 5GHz.

Περισσότερα θα γράψω από Δευτέρα.

Για να σας δώσω μία μικρή εικόνα πάντως, από τις αρχές του χρόνου έχουν δωθεί (πανελλαδικά όμως όχι μόνο Αθήνα) σε ποσότητα των συγκεκριμένων feeder σε τριψήφιο νούμερο... Και ας μην μιλήσουμε για ποσότητες CM9 που άμα προστεθούν και οι υπόλοιπες που διανέμονται από dti κτλ έχει χαθεί το μέτρημα...
Αν νομίζετε ότι έχει νόημα να κάτσω να βρω τα κατά προσέγγιση στατιστικά για την Αθήνα.

Τέλος, στα γρήγορα ενημερώνω ότι φυσικά και όλες οι εισαγωγές μας (3-4 για φέτος) έχουν περάσει κανονικά από το τελωνείο χωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα και αναφερόταν και στα τιμολόγια της Poynting ότι κάποιος εξοπλισμός παίζει στα 5GHz.

----------


## dti

> Για να σας δώσω μία μικρή εικόνα πάντως, από τις αρχές του χρόνου έχουν δωθεί (πανελλαδικά όμως όχι μόνο Αθήνα) σε ποσότητα των συγκεκριμένων feeder σε τριψήφιο νούμερο... *Και ας μην μιλήσουμε για ποσότητες CM9 που άμα προστεθούν και οι υπόλοιπες που διανέμονται από dti κτλ έχει χαθεί το μέτρημα...*



Εδώ είναι και η διαφορά μας. Οι CM9 και οι κεραίες που περνάνε από μένα πάνε σε bb links του awmn και μόνο.
Ο εξοπλισμός που διατίθεται από τον οποιοδήποτε έμπορο (που μπορεί να διαφημίζει τα προϊόντα του στο forum μας) πάνε για links κυρίως εκτός awmn, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

Γι αυτό και η ένστασή μου για τη δυνατότητα πρόσβασης του gadgetakias (και του κάθε εμπόρου στη συγκεκριμένη ενότητα), εφόσον το ενδιαφέρον του είναι καθαρά εμπορικό και όχι για το καλό του δικτύου (αφού εξακολουθεί να μη συμμετέχει σε αυτό).
Υπενθυμίζω επίσης οτι παλιότερα πολύ πριν τον gadgetakias είχε ανακοινώσει και ο LAMOS κάτι πιατάκια (τυμπανάκια καλύτερα) στα 5 GHz χωρίς να δω να συγκινείται κανένας και χωρίς βέβαια να τον βάλουμε να συμμετέχει στη συγκεκριμένη ενότητα.
Το ίδιο βέβαια συμβαίνει και με τον wirelesslan.gr

Ρωτώ λοιπόν γιατί 2 μέτρα και 2 σταθμά; Ή μήπως έτσι προωθούμε τον ελεύθερο ανταγωνισμό;

----------


## nvak

Δαμιανέ απο όσο ξέρω ο Στράτος είναι μέλος του Συλλόγου. 
Επίσης καλό είναι, όσοι ασχολούνται με το εμπόριο να γνωρίζουν τι θέλουμε και πως το θέλουμε για μας εξυπηρετούν καλύτερα.

Αυτό που δεν θάθελα εγώ να ακούσω, είναι ότι πούλησε σε μέλος του δικτύου μας εξοπλισμό μη αποδεκτό απο μας, χωρίς να το ενημερώσει σχετικά.

----------


## spirosco

Δαμιανε δεν ειναι πια και τιποτα σπουδαιο να στησεις κομβο γενικα. Αν θελει λοιπον ο gadgetakias να υπερβει ενα τετοιο περιορισμο, τοτε ειναι πολυ ευκολο.
Οπως εγραψε κι ο nvak, σκοπος μας ειναι να *μην* μπαινει εξοπλισμος πανω στο δικτυο που μπορει μελλοντικα να κανει τους 5 να μοιαζουν με τους 2.4,
και να μην δινουμε ιδεες στον καθενα οτι ειναι παιχνιδακι να βγαλει link στους 5 διαβαζοντας απλα και τακτικα το public forum.

Απο εκει και επειτα τα εχουμε ξανασυζητησει και καταληξει πως δεν ειναι δουλεια του συλλογου να ασχολειται με θεματα εμπορικης φυσης.
Απο εκει προεκυψε και η μεταμορφωση των Ομαδικων παραγγελιων σε Αγγελιες εξοπλισμου.
Μονο που σε οτι αφορα εξοπλισμο για τους 5, εκει τα πραγματα ειναι πιο ευαισθητα κι απαιτει *συνενοηση* μεταξυ ολων μας.

Τελος, ο gadgetakias εδειξε ενδιαφερον για να δοκιμασθει ο εξοπλισμος που φερνει.
Δεν βλεπω λοιπον καποιο ζητημα.

----------


## dti

Ερώτηση: Μας ενδιαφέρει να αγοράζουν "πιστοποιημένο" μόνο εξοπλισμό για τα 5 GHz τα μέλη του awmn ή μας ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο να μην μπορεί να βρει "πιστοποιημένο" εξοπλισμό στα 5 GHz ο οποιοσδήποτε μπει στο μαγαζί του κάθε "gadgetakias";

Όταν μεθαύριο ο κάθε "gadgetakias" θα πουλάει εξοπλισμό που θα δουλεύει πραγματικά στα 5 GHz (και μάλιστα θα είναι και awmn approved) στον πρώτο τυχόντα θα ξαναθυμηθείτε τα λόγια μου...

Κατά τ' άλλα λέμε για ομάδα στα 5 GHz...

----------


## spirosco

Το τι κανει ο καθενας στο μαγαζι του, δεν νομιζω να μας ενδιαφερει.
Το τι κανουμε στο δικτυο ομως μας ενδιαφερει.

Η ομαδα των 5ghz εχει σχεση με το δικτυο κι οχι με το κερδος των εμπορων.
Αν την βαλουμε να ασχολειτε με τα μαγαζια τοτε δεν θα λεγετε ομαδα 5ghz.

----------


## dti

Μα δεν είναι προφανές οτι ο gadgetakias συμμετέχει στη συγκεκριμένη ενότητα με σκοπό και μόνο το κέρδος και την προώθηση του μαγαζιού του;

Κι αφού αυτό γίνεται αποδεκτό από ορισμένους, ξαναρωτώ γιατί να μη βάλουμε στη συγκεκριμένη ενότητα και τον LAMOS και τον wirelesslan.gr που έχουν accounts στο forum;

Για να μη πω και τον tridimas...

Παρακαλώ επί του θέματος να τοποθετηθεί και το Δ.Σ.

----------


## nvak

> Μα δεν είναι προφανές οτι ο gadgetakias συμμετέχει στη συγκεκριμένη ενότητα με σκοπό και μόνο το κέρδος και την προώθηση του μαγαζιού του;
> 
> Κι αφού αυτό γίνεται αποδεκτό από ορισμένους, ξαναρωτώ γιατί να μη βάλουμε στη συγκεκριμένη ενότητα και τον LAMOS και τον wirelesslan.gr που έχουν accounts στο forum;
> 
> Για να μη πω και τον tridimas...
> 
> Παρακαλώ επί του θέματος να τοποθετηθεί και το Δ.Σ.


Δαμιανέ για να υπάρχει κέρδος πρέπει να υπάρχουν ευχαριστημένοι πελάτες. 
Άπό την άλλη ένας παραπληροφορημένος έμπορος μπορεί να μάς κάνει ζημιά άθελά του. Αν έχουμε κάποια συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία να του προσάψουμε έχει καλώς. Το να θέλει να κερδίσει δεν είναι κακό. Υπηρεσίες προσφέρει.

Οι υπόλοιποι έμποροι που αναφέρεις δεν είναι μέλη του Σωματείου, δεν συμμετέχουν στις συζητήσεις, ούτε στις συναντήσεις μας και επι πλέον δεν ζήτησαν πρόσβαση.

----------


## dti

Υπενθυμίζω οτι οι υπόλοιποι έμποροι έχουν κατ' επανάληψη υπάρξει δωρητές εξοπλισμού σε κοπές πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας, έχουν προσφέρει για δοκιμή εξοπλισμό κατ' επανάληψη, ο wirelesslan.gr δε έχει χαρίσει εξοπλισμό στο Σύλλογο, έχει συμμετάσχει και στο forum (είτε ο ίδιος είτε μέσω άλλου μέλους από τη Θεσσαλονίκη που εργαζόταν στο κατάστημά του) ενώ κατ' επανάληψη έχει προσφέρει πίστωση σε εξοπλισμό που αγοράζαμε μέσω ομαδικών παραγγελιών (αρκετά χιλιόμετρα καλωδίου wbc-400).
Επιπλέον δε, αφού βγάλαμε σε πλειστηριασμό την προσφορά του κάθε εμπόρου στο awmn, να (ξανα) θυμήσω οτι ο wirelesslan.gr μας έχει δώσει κατ' επανάληψη πληροφορίες πολύ σημαντικές για τα 5 GHz (τρόπος επίσημης άδειας, διαγωνισμός ΤΕΔΚΝΑ Κοζάνης, κλπ., κλπ.)

Τώρα αν κάποιος έμπορος τυχαίνει να προωθείται (έστω κι έμμεσα) επειδή είναι μέλος μας, λυπάμαι αλλά έτσι ευτελίζεται το Σωματείο και οι σκοποί του...
Σκεφθείτε πολύ απλά να γίνει με 70 ευρώ μέλος ο tridimas και μετά να τον προτιμάμε για τις stelles του (που παρεπιπτόντως προωθεί ή προωθούσε για μεγαλο διάστημα και ο gadgetakias...). 
 ::  
Αναμένω τη θέση του Δ.Σ. γιατί προσωπικά θεωρώ εξαιρετικά σοβαρό το θέμα.

----------


## sotiris

Eχει απαγορευτει η εισοδος σε οποιον εμπορο θελει να μπει στο Σωματείο?

Εγω νομιζω οτι ειναι ανοικτή η προσβαση σε οποιον την επιθυμει.

Σε οποιον δεν την επιθυμει ομως τι μπορει να γινει? Να τον βαλουμε με τον ζορι μεσα για να μην ειναι μονος του ο gagdetakias?

----------


## dti

Μα νομίζω οτι η συμμετοχή στη συγεκριμένη ενότητα ΔΕΝ προϋποθέτει την ιδιότητα του μέλους...
Διαφορετικά πρέπει να μπουν κι άλλοι εδώ μέσα...
Από την άλλη, αυτό που είπα επανειλημμένα είναι οτι δεν θα πρέπει να έχει πρόσβαση εδώ όποιος δεν είναι συνδεδεμένος στο δίκτυο και στο backbone . 
Ο οποιοσδήποτε έμπορος μπορεί να επικοινωνεί μέσω του Δ.Σ. (το οποίο και θα έχει την ευθύνη για το "φιλτράρισμα" του εξοπλισμού που δεν μας κάνει).
Αν λοπόν τώρα πάει κάποιος και πάρει ένα (ή περισσότερα) feeders από τον gadgetakias και αποδειχθεί αργότερα οτι δεν είναι κατάλληλα (αν είναι ίδια με αυτά που είχε φέρει ο wirelesslan.gr *είναι όντως χάλια*...) ποιός θα φταίει; 
Όχι βεβαια ο gdgetakias και ο κάθε έμπορος, αλλά τα αρμόδια όργανα του Συλόγου που του επέτρεψαν να διαφημίσει τον ακατάλληλο για τις ανάγκες μας εξοπλισμό...

----------


## jabarlee

οπότε μπορεί άνετα να τα διαφημίσει ελεύθερα στη κατηγορία των αγγελιών, όπου θα τα δει ο κάθε άσχετος, που επίσης δε θα έχει σχέση με το δίκτυο  ::

----------


## dti

> οπότε μπορεί άνετα να τα διαφημίσει ελεύθερα στη κατηγορία των αγγελιών, όπου θα τα δει ο κάθε άσχετος, που επίσης δε θα έχει σχέση με το δίκτυο


ΟΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ! Πρέπει να ισχύει και για τους εμπόρους οτι ισχύει και για τους απλούς χρήστες σε ότι αφορά στα 5 GHz.
*

ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΜΕ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ BOLD:

ΦΙΛΤΡΑΡΙΣΜΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΓΓΕΛΙΩΝ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΥ ΣΤΑ 5 GHz ΑΠΟ ΤΟ Δ.Σ.*

Και για να μη νομίζετε οτι αυτά που γράφω έχουν σχέση με την παλιότερη κόντρα μου με τον gadgetakias παρακαλώ τον ngia να επαναλάβει δημόσια ποιά είναι η άποψή του για την καταλληλότητα των feeders της poynting στα 5 GHz.

----------


## jabarlee

Δεν είναι θέμα κόντρας ...

Όμως έχουμε δεχτεί ότι δεν παρεμβαίνουμε σε καμμία αγγελία, ώστε να αποποιούμαστε της ευθύνης. Επιπλέον, η πώληση εξοπλισμού 5GHz, από ότι φαίνεται να προκύπτει, είναι νόμιμη.

Πως αυτά τα 2 συνδυάζονται λοιπόν ώστε να απαγορεύσουμε στον κάθε έμπορο να διαλαλεί την πραμάτεια του, όποια και αν είναι αυτή;

το παιχνίδι το χάσαμε όταν έγινε το πρώτο δημόσιο Post για το microdick, και συνεχίζουμε να το χάνουμε, με κάθε post που έχει την υπόνοια των 5GHz και είναι διαθέσιμο σε όλους.

Γι αυτό αν θέλετε να μην υπάρχουνε διαρροές, στην ενότητα των 5GHz πρέπει να έχουνε πρόσβαση όλοι όσοι ξέρουνε τι γίνεται, είτε είναι μέλη του δικτύου, είτε όχι. Απ΄εξω, ούτε post για cm9, asus wlg500, microdick, mini-pci to pci adapters, feeders κ.τ.λ.
EDIT: Ή μια ανακοίνωση ότι δεν ασχολούμαστε με τα 5GHz γιατί είναι παράνομα, κάτι βέβαια που θα είναι ψέμμα

----------


## B52

jabarlee ++

----------


## Philip

> jabarlee ++


Πες τα Doctor jabarlee Γιατί έχει Παραγίνει το κακό και με άτομα που δεν είναι καν στο  ::  Backbone

----------


## ice

Η μανια να ειμαστε πρωτοι χωρις να εχουμε θεσει και ορια οπως εγινε με το 2.4 τοτε θα φερει και τον θορυβο και την καταστροφη μας 

jabarlee ++++

----------


## wiresounds

Μανώλη τα είπα και εγώ αυτά πριν λίγο καιρό. Συμφωνήσαμε αλλά δεν έγινε τίποτα.
Οι νέοι mods λοιπόν έχουν δουλειά μπροστά τους.

----------


## Belibem

> Οι νέοι mods λοιπόν έχουν δουλειά μπροστά τους.


Για κάντο λίγο πιό "λιανά" για μας τους νέωπες!  ::  
Τί μπορεί όμως να κάνει ένας mod αν κάποιος θέλει να πείσει τον κόσμο για το πόσο "σούπερ-ντούπερ" είναι το μικροτικι? Σίγουρα ένα Post που αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα σε μη νόμιμα λινκς μπορεί να περάσει απο Moderation αλλά τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση που γίνονται αναφορές σε εξοπλισμό με δυνατότητα παράνομων λίνκς? Η μόνη ελπίδα κατα τη γνώμη μου είναι να καταλάβουν, αυτοί που κάνουν δημόσιες αναφορές σε 5Ghz εξοπλισμό, την συνέπεια των πραξεών τους.

----------


## wiresounds

pm σε αυτόν που έκανε το post ότι τέτοια δημόσια αναφορά δεν είναι καλή για το μέλλον του δικτύου και σβήσιμο του post μετά από συγκατάθεση του (για να μην πω, και χωρίς την συγκατάθεσή του).

Πρέπει να δράσουμε πριν είναι πολύ αργά (γιατί είναι αργά).

----------


## Winner

Είναι παράνομη η χρήση του mikrotik; Μάλλον όχι.

----------


## sbolis

> Είναι παράνομη η χρήση του mikrotik; Μάλλον όχι.


να μου πεις για να σου πω:
α. είναι αγορασμένο;
β. λειτουργεί από 1-13;


χώρια που υπάρχουν ισχυρές ενδείξεις ότι κάποια μαϊμουδιά έχει κάνει
με κώδικα GPL.

----------


## Philip

> Είναι παράνομη η χρήση του mikrotik; Μάλλον όχι.


Βλέπω πώς το τελευταίο διάστημα γίνεται μεγάλη αναφορά στο Mikrotik.
Δεν ξερώ που το βρίσκουμε αλλά θα ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω και εγώ μιας και αναφέρεται ότι είναι αρκετά καλό και δεν είναι παράνομο όπως λέτε.
Έχω δυο μηχανήματα στην ταράτσα λόγω απόστασης ιστών και τρέχουν Slack by spirosco όλα μου τα link σχεδόν είναι με εξωτερικές συσκευές (Cisco Dlink Usrobotik) 
Ποιος θα βοηθήσει με κάποιο tutorial?

----------


## Winner

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Winner
> 
> Είναι παράνομη η χρήση του mikrotik; Μάλλον όχι.
> 
> 
> να μου πεις για να σου πω:
> α. είναι αγορασμένο;
> β. λειτουργεί από 1-13;
> 
> ...


Άρα λοιπόν για όλα αυτά χρειάζονται αποδείξεις για κάθε ξεχωριστή περίπτωση. Δεν μπορούν οι mods να δικάζουν και να καταδικάζουν, ούτε να βγαίνουν στις ταράτσες να δουν αν παίζει ο συγκεκριμένος χρήστης στο 17.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Αν και συμφωνώ στα λεγόμενα και ναι θα πρέπει να είμαστε επιφυλακτικοί και στον εξοπλισμό και στην διάδοση λανθάνουσας και καμιά φορά επικίνδυνης πληροφορίας για όλους…

Θα κάνω τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου… Όταν παίζουν πολλοί στα 5 και το έχουμε τούμπανο… οι άλλοι τι είναι παιδιά ενός κατώτερου θεού…? ειδικά όταν μερικοί από αυτούς έχουν μεγάλη οικονομική ευχέρεια… 
Γιατί πρέπει να παίξουν??? Γιατί έτσι θέλουν…εσάς σας ρώτησε κανείς? Μην το γυρίσουμε σε απαντήσεις του στιλ κάνουμε λειτούργημα, γιατί γνωρίζουμε, γιατί έτσι ή αλλιώς…μπλα μπλα… 

Όσο για τους νεοπες που αναφέρετε, ΑΝ δεν αγκαλιάζονται με γνώση, εξηγήσεις, ομαδικότητα και συμμετοχή στα κοινά του δικτύου αλλά περιθωριοποιούνται, τόσο θα τσινάνε και θα καταλήγουν σε άσχημες κινήσεις (εκδικητικές ξεροκεφαλιάς μπλα μπλα)… αυτό ακριβώς έρχεται να εκμεταλλευθεί ο οποιοσδήποτε έμπορος… δεν μιλάω συγκεκριμένα για κανένα διότι δεν έχουμε τέτοια φαινόμενα ακόμα, αλλά θα αποκτήσουμε… είναι μια στρατηγική που οι επιδέξιοι Marketingistas την γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά για να πουλάνε την πραμάτεια τους που κατά τα άλλα αποποιούνται αργότερα την πώληση σαβούρας (ή καλύτερα μη κατάλληλου ή κατώτερου εξοπλισμού) με την δικαιολογία δεν ήξερα.. δεν ελέγχετε νόμιμα αλλά ούτε και εύκολα…


Αχχ λες και είμαι παιδάκι στο τζούρα club νιώθω καμιά φορά με σας… την στιγμή που τα 5 γίνονται σιγά σιγά χειρότερα από τα 2.4 από μερικούς μερικούς σε μερικές μερικές εταιρίες, ενώ εμείς θέλουμε να το παίξουμε πιστοποιητές εξοπλισμού χωρίς να έχουμε την κρατική ιδιότητα αλλά ούτε και τις άκρες εκεί και όπως πρέπει …. Ή κάνω λάθος 

ΑΑΑ!!! Και επειδή έγραψα για mikrotik στο ανοιχτό forum … Έχετε την άδεια μου αν νομίζετε ότι βλάπτει… DELETE με κεφαλαία… 

*PS* Δεν ανάβω φωτιές που λέει και argi μια γνώμη παραθέτω και ας με βγάλει κάποιος από την πλάνη του μυαλού μου…

----------


## enaon

Ρε παιδιά, τι λέμε τώρα. Το mikrotik ειναι os. 

1. δέν σου αρέσει η ιδεολογία πίσω του και τα ρέστα;. Οκ μην το πληρώσεις, μην το βάλεις κάν μεγάλε. Και κλέφτης του κλέφτη και ιδεολόγος δεν λέει. 

2. Σου αρέσει η ιδεολογία πίσω του, αλλα έχεις crack και το έχεις τσαμπα;. Οκ στην Ελλάδα ζουμε, πρέπει να αλλάξει σιγά σιγά αυτό.

3. Άσχετα με ιδεολογίες, το έχεις αγοράσει γιατί σου αρέσει; normal πράγματα.

Στην χρήση είναι το θέμα. 
Έχεις νόμιμα winxp και θές βοήθεια να κατεβάσεις από την κλεμμένη σου βιντεοκάμερα το τελευταίο κλιπάκι porno που γύρισες το πρωί στο 'μητερα' , γιατί πρέπει να το κάνεις divx μέχρι το βράδυ να το κάνεις upload; Δεν σου μιλάμε ρε, δεν σε κάνουμε παρέα. 

Τα έχεις σπασμένα, αλλά θες να μάθεις πώς να βάλεις τον printer σου να τυπώσεις την εργασία σου, οκ να σου πούμε

----------


## Belibem

> pm σε αυτόν που έκανε το post ότι τέτοια δημόσια αναφορά δεν είναι καλή για το μέλλον του δικτύου και σβήσιμο του post μετά από συγκατάθεση του (για να μην πω, και χωρίς την συγκατάθεσή του).


με συγκατάθεση όλα οκ. Χωρίς συγκατάθεση εγώ τουλάχιστο δεν σβύνω τίποτα όσο δεν παραβαίνει κανόνες. 
Για παράδειγμα ο dti είναι γνωστό ότι είναι ανοιχτά υπέρ της γενικής χρήσης mikrotik ως router os σε σημείο που να θεωρεί ότι πρέπει να γίνει και workshop για αυτό. Εγώ και αρκετοί άλλοι μπορεί να μην συμφωνούμε με αυτό. Μπορώ αν πάω σαν mod και σβύσω το post που εκθέτει αυτή την άποψή του???

----------


## JS

Ωραία τα κάνατε(με).
Φτάσαμε σε ένα σημείο που ο κάθε ηλίθιος μπορεί να παίξει σε * παράνομες*  συχνότητες (και δεν εννοώ τόσο τα 5GHz) και όχι μόνο δεν του κόβουμε τα πόδια αλλά του γράφουμε και how-to.
Συγγνώμη αλλά η τόση προαγωγή του microdick -παράνομα χρησιμοποιούμενου για παράνομο σκοπό- δεν κάνει καλό σε κανέναν και σίγουρα όχι στο δίκτυο.
Θλίβομαι δε βαθύτατα να βλέπω οτι οι τεχνικές εκμάθησης και εισαγωγής νέων στο ΑΜΔΑ περιορίζονται σε ένα "Πως θα βγείτε έξω απο την θορυβώδη μπάντα εύκολα και γρήγορα".
Έχω πολλά να πω αλλά δεν πρέπει...
Συμπέρασμα...προτείνω:
ΚΑΜΜΙΑ αναφορά σε εξοπλισμό/λογισμικό που βοηθάει τον νέοπα να βγεί σε άνωθεν συχνότητα.
ΚΑΜΜΙΑ αναφορά ούτε σε καφέδες μέχρι να μάθει ο νέος τί είναι δίκτυο και να αρχίσει να το πονάει. ΔΕΝ μας χρειάζονται νέοι που μπαίνουν εύκολα και γρήγορα στο δίκτυο.

Αλήθεια πόσοι απο εσάς έχετε αγοράσει άδεια του microdick ?


Υγ. Μανόλη αν ξεκινήσεις επίθεση είμαι μαζί σου  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> ΔΕΝ μας χρειάζονται νέοι που μπαίνουν εύκολα και γρήγορα στο δίκτυο.


Οταν τα έλεγα αυτά πριν από 20 μήνες τζους, με θεωρούσες γραφικό.

Τώρα θα στείλω σε κανα-δύο εκτός μπάντας τα ραδιογωνιόμετρα και θα δείς πως θα στρώσουν οι υπόλοιποι.

Στην αρχή θα με βρίζετε, σε 2 χρόνια θα μου δώσετε δίκιο. Μπορώ να περιμένω.

Θυμάται κανείς τι είχα ακούσει από τον papashark όταν συνιστούσα να χρησιμοποιούνται κεραίες μεγάλης απολαβής ακόμη και αν κάποιος ήθελε λινκ με την απέναντι πολυκατοικία ;

Γι' αρχή όμως, στείλτε μας στην ΠΕ κανένα μερακλή με ξεχειλωμένο g.
Ετσι για προθέρμανση.

----------


## dti

> Συγγνώμη αλλά η τόση προαγωγή του microdick -*παράνομα χρησιμοποιούμενου για παράνομο σκοπό*- δεν κάνει καλό σε κανέναν και σίγουρα όχι στο δίκτυο.


Απόδειξέ μου οτι χρησιμοποιείται παράνομα και για παράνομο σκοπό γενικά.
Αν γνωρίζεις συγκεκριμένα περιστατικά με πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις να τα καταγγείλεις.
Το mikrotik είναι τόσο παράνομο όσο είναι και το να χρησιμοποιείς το carputer σου.
Μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά εκτός προςς το παρόν επιτρεπόμενων συχνοτήτων, αλλά παίζει πολύ καλά, πολύ καλύτερα από πολλά άλλα και στις νόμιμες συχνότητες.
Όταν μάλιστα το έχουμε πληρώσει μερικοί από μας είναι τουλάχιστον απαράδεκτο να γενικεύεις καταστάσεις. 





> Υγ. Μανόλη αν ξεκινήσεις επίθεση είμαι μαζί σου


Επειδή σύμφωνα με το Καταστατικό μας,




> ΑΡΘΡΟ 3
> 
> Το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών θα διέπεται σε όλα τα επίπεδα από χαρακτήρα ανοιχτό, πλουραλιστικό, δημοκρατικό, ελεύθερο και συμμετοχικό.


εγώ τουλάχιστον θα είμαι απέναντι σε όποιο μέλος ενεργεί αντίθετα με το παραπάνω άρθρο του Καταστατικό.

----------


## JS

@Mauve
Όπα , Όπα... (c) ysam
Σε αυτό (είναι ένα απο τα λίγα ομολογώ) λέγαμε το ίδιο όπως και πολλοί παλιοί !
Εσύ το τράβαγες πολύ παραπάνω...κανένας νέος...κλειστή η πληροφορία για το wifi.
Δεύτερον, ΔΕΝ είναι λύση το ραδιογωνιόμετρο αλλά η προστασία του αέρα απο εμάς τους ίδιους.


@dti
Με το mikrodick δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα εκτός απο το ότι δίνει μασημένη τροφή σε άσχετους + του ότι σύμφωνα με καταγγελίες απο γνώστες έχει κάποια προβληματάκια σε ρύθμιση ισχύως (αν αυτό ισχύει τελικά).
(άσχετη η αναφορά με το carpc αλλά αν το έκανες για διαφήμισή μου ευχαριστώ  ::  )
Όσοι το έχετε πληρώσει δεν έχετε κάνει τίποτα μεμπτό σαφώς , αντιθέτως μάλιστα βοηθάτε του δημιουργούς να φτιάξουν κάτι καλύτερο...πότε είπα εγώ το αντίθετο ;
Επίσης στο θέμα του παρανόμου έχω να προσθέσω...
Η εισαγωγή και πώληση μηχανημάτων αντιγραφής μαγνητικών καρτών δεν είναι παράνομη, το αυτό ισχύει και για αυτά των ηλεκτρονικών καρτών, το ίδιο και για τα πιατάκια 5GHz κτλ κτλ.
Όλοι όμως ξέρουμε οτι αν δώσουμε την πληροφορία του πως να αντιγράφεις πιστωτικές κάρτες, τηλεκάρτες και να κάνεις λινκ στα 5GHz με πιάτα και feeder poyntin όχι μόνο γινόμαστε παράνομοι (παίζει και εδώ ένα ερωτηματικό) αλλά δίνουμε το πιστόλι στον αυτόχειρα που θα ακολουθήσει το εύκολο how-to μας (εδώ δεν παίζει ερωτηματικό) .
Πως να το πω απλά...πλέον το δίκτυο έχει πάψει να είναι για μικρά παιδάκια. Έχουμε μπεί σε περίεργα λημέρια...
Και ναι μεν αν είμασταν άγνωστοι μεταξύ μας και αν δεν αξιωνώμασταν κάτι σε πολιτικό επίπεδο (peer agreement με ΕΔΕΤ πχ) δεν τρέχει τίποτα, αλλά να πιάσουν τον JS επειδή εξέπεμπε στα 2.456657 χρησιμοποιώντας το καταπληκτικό tutorial του spirosco είναι λίγο...πως να το πω...βαρύ...

----------


## argi

> Με το mikrodick δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα εκτός απο το ότι δίνει μασημένη τροφή σε άσχετους + του ότι σύμφωνα με καταγγελίες απο γνώστες έχει κάποια προβληματάκια σε ρύθμιση ισχύως (αν αυτό ισχύει τελικά).


Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να είσαι guru του linux για να έχεις router... Ναι είμαι άσχετος απο linux και χαιρομαι που υπαρχει ενα πιο User friendly λογισμικό που με βοηθάει να κάνω ευκολά και σωστα το χομπυ μου...

Για τα προβληματακια σε θεματα ισχύος θα ήταν καλύτερο να μεταφέρει κανεις μόνο τις προσωπικές του εμπειρίες όταν κάνει κρίσεις... Τα υπόλοιπα είναι hearsay...

Και τέλος πάντων αν αυριο βγει ο madwifi ξεκλείδωτος για ολες τις συχνότητες τότε τι θα κάνουμε ? θα κόψουμε το linux απο τους routers?

Και ακόμα κι αν υπάρχει θέμα με το GPL και εγώ πάω και το αγοράσω και λέω ότι είναι καταπληκτικό και ευχρηστό λογισμικό για να παίζεις στα 13 νόμιμα κανάλια στα 2,4MHz τότε μπορεί να μου πει κανείς τίποτα???

Οποτε το θέμα ξαναλέω είναι το εξής...
α) Είναι ευκολο και ευχρηστο
β) Ο καθένας μπορεί να το αποκτήσει νόμιμα με μικρό κόστος
γ) μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για "κακές" χρήσεις όπως και η φωτία, τα μαχαίρια, το ηλεκτρικό ρευμα, οι λέξεις και τόσα άλλα... οπότε αφήστε το mikrotik στην ησυχία του...

Δεν μου ταιρίαζει να λέω βαριές κουβέντες αλλά νομίζω πως το mikrotik απειλεί τις γνώσεις των σοφών κρατούντων linuxadon και γι' αυτό γίνεται θέμα _("...δεν μπορεί εγώ που έφαγα τα νιάτα μου Κι εσύ ΄νέος να τα κάνεις όλα με 5 κλικι κλικι...")_ , τα υπόλοιπα θέματα περί χρήσης και νομιμότητας είναι θέμα κοινής λογικής όπως φαίνεται παραπάνω...

Γιατί έτσι όπως πάμε _"φταεί το γαιδούρι και φωνάζουμε το σαμάρι..."_

@rg!

----------


## JS

Δεν με κατάλαβες αλλά δεν πειράζει. Σε όλα αυτά που είπες πάντως συμφωνώ.
Το όλο κόλπο είναι όμως στο οτι ένας που δεν μπορεί να μάθει βασικά πράγματα για έναν router σιγά μην ασχοληθεί να μάθει για το wifi.
Και για να σου απαντήσω σε κάτι που ρώτησες...αν μεθαύριο βγει ξεκλείδωτος ο madwifi καλό θα ήταν να το κάνουμε γαργάρα και όχι να τρέξουμε να ποστάρουμε στο ανοιχτό φόρουμ "γιούυυπι...ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε"  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Δεύτερον, ΔΕΝ είναι λύση το ραδιογωνιόμετρο αλλά η προστασία του αέρα απο εμάς τους ίδιους.


Εχω κάνει μία λίστα με τίτλο οι ευφημισμοί του awmn :

1) Ολοι οι καλοί χωράνε
2) Οσο αυξάνονται οι κόμβοι, τόσο θα κονταίνουν τα λίνκς

να βάλω και αυτό από κάτω

----------


## argi

ΟΚ βρήκαμε σημείο αφής...

Εγώ θέλω να μάθω τα του router... όχι όμως το Linux... πειράζει??? Αν μπορώ να φτάσω να ρυθμίσω router χωρίς να χρειαστεί να περάσω απο το Linux learning curve (που κατα γενική παραδοχή είναι λίγο αργό...) και το interface ειναι πιο ευχρηστό γιατί να το απορρίψω...?

Προσωπικά πιστευω ότι πρέπει να εξερευνήσουμε καλά το Mikrotik γιατι όντας αρκετά ευκολό αφήνει περισσότερο χρόνο για άλλα πιο σημαντικά... και μπορεί να βοηθησει να έχουμε σχετικά γρήγορα σωστά στημένους routers... (άλλο να ψάχνεις 5 μενού κι άλλο 200 γραμμές κώδικα...)

Πάντως συμφωνώ ότι δεν πρέπει να διαφημίσουμε τα 5... Άλλο όμως αυτό κι άλλο το Mikrotik...

@rg!

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
>  Δεύτερον, ΔΕΝ είναι λύση το ραδιογωνιόμετρο αλλά η προστασία του αέρα απο εμάς τους ίδιους.
> 
> 
> Εχω κάνει μία λίστα με τίτλο οι ευφημισμοί του awmn :
> 
> 1) Ολοι οι καλοί χωράνε
> 2) Οσο αυξάνονται οι κόμβοι, τόσο θα κονταίνουν τα λίνκς
> ...


Δεν πρόκειται για ευφημισμούς, αλλά για την πραγματικότητα. 
Μια βόλτα από τη nodedb επιβεβαιώνει την άποψή μου.

1) *Όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε*. Οι κακοί, ακόμη κι αν κάνουν link, είτε απομονώνονται, είτε ψάχνουν για να κάνουν το δικό τους, εκτός awmn δίκτυο.
2) Όσο αυξάνονται οι κόμβοι, *όντως*, τόσο θα κονταίνουν τα links. Αυτό έχει γίνει παντού (να σου θυμίσω το πολύ πρόσφατο billgout-acinonyx που έγινε πλέον billgout - special -acinonyx). 
To ότι έγιναν σχετικά πρόσφατα και κάποια links "τιραμόλα" για να εξυπηρετήσουν *συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις*, είναι επίσης γεγονός, αλλά είναι η εξαίρεση στον κανόνα.

----------


## nvak

> Οι κακοί, ακόμη κι αν κάνουν link, είτε απομονώνονται, είτε ψάχνουν για να κάνουν το δικό τους, εκτός awmn δίκτυο.


Αν κάποιος θέλει να κάνει το δικό του prive λινκ απο το Α στο Β, υπάρχουν 2 στις 100 πιθανότητες να το κάνει μόνος του. 98 στις 100 πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσει ΟΤΕ ή AWMN  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
>  Οι κακοί, ακόμη κι αν κάνουν link, είτε απομονώνονται, είτε ψάχνουν για να κάνουν το δικό τους, εκτός awmn δίκτυο.
> 
> 
> Αν κάποιος θέλει να κάνει το δικό του prive λινκ απο το Α στο Β, υπάρχουν 2 στις 100 πιθανότητες να το κάνει μόνος του. 98 στις 100 πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσει ΟΤΕ ή AWMN


Λάθος!!!! Πάει σε κάποιες κάποιες εταιρίες με κάποιους κάποιους ξύπνιους τεχνικούς παίρνει ενισχυτές εξοπλισμούς και στα 1000-2500ευρο ανά άκρο μας σκίζει όλους στα 5GHz στα 2.4GHz διαλιεεεεεχτε…

----------

